# Topics > Pet tech > Robotic cat toilets >  Aimicat, smart litter box, Wilsal Intelligent Technology Co., Ltd, Dongguan city, Guangdong Province, China

## Airicist

aimicat.com

youtube.com/channel/UCDkQNaNQUP8t-S_ggazXE0A

facebook.com/AimicatOfficial

CEO - Jiang Tian

"Aimicat, The Automatic Kitty Litter Cleaning Companion" on Kickstarter

"Aimicat, The Best Automatic Cat Litter Box" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

AimiCat：the automatic kitty litter cleaning companion

Apr 29, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Aimicat interview

May 12, 2020




> Need this friendly cat litter box?
> Do you wanna know about our kitty litter cleaning companion - Aimicat?
> There is an interview that takes you into the home of Jack using aimicat. 
> Let him show us the experience of aimicat.

----------

